# I'm going to strangle my dog and it's going to be justified



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

We've got snow and sleet coming down outside. Road's are horrible and everyone is stuck inside. I'm stuck inside with a pair of dogs. We've been inside for all of 3.5 hours and I'm going to strangle my basset hound. Normally in the evening we go for a walk and he spends his time outside chewing on a rawhide or some other time. Sometimes I'll lay around in the yard with him. Sometimes I won't. Either way he's usually fine. Today he's inside. I've got him and my spaniel confined to the kitchen. The spaniel is fine. He's laying around sleeping, chewing and doing what dogs normally do. The basset is the guy I'm going to string up come tomorrow afternoon.

When I'm in the kitchen he walks around howling his head off. He refuses to chew on either of his rawhides preferring to bark and howl. When I leave the kitchen he stops his barking and engages in every bad behavior he can think of from counter cruising to tipping over the trash can to digging in the dog food. When I'm in the kitchen he won't try any of these things. It's killing me. I can't spend my whole day in my kitchen listening to him bark his head off. I can't leave the kitchen and have him tear stuff up. I'm tempted to crate his hairy butt and listen to him howl. At least he won't be destructive then. Does anyone have any other ideas? It's almost like they're suffering from cabin fever.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh, I hear your frustration... my puppies are so young that they truly would go stir-crazy if they didn't get their several hours of high-speed sprinting outside, so I have to let them play out there even though this week has been a rainy mess. Our back yard is a mud pit. So, my trade-off is having completely filthy muddy puppies that I have to keep bathing, rather than hearing sad mournful puppies.

Is there something physical you can have them do indoors? a little obstacle course you can set up or something? or can you brave the sleet and snow and go for a snow run with them? I know it's driving you crazy and poor dude is obviously not happy either!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Got a Kong? Got Peanut butter? Got any dog kibble? Stuff Kong with PB and Kibble and give him that... 

..Or smear some PB or some Liverwurst or something like that on a chew item and give him that....

or take an empty plastic soda bottle and put some kibble or something else to get his attention in that and let him try to figure out how to remove it..... 

OR go to the computer and order a Buster Cube and a Kong and you will be prepared for the NEXT time....


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> Got a Kong? Got Peanut butter? Got any dog kibble? Stuff Kong with PB and Kibble and give him that...
> 
> ..Or smear some PB or some Liverwurst or something like that on a chew item and give him that....
> 
> ...


Tried the Kong trick this morning when I went to work so they were unavailable this evening. He's got a couple of rawhides that he refuses to chew on. I may try the PB trick though. Can't hurt. Tried the empty soda bottle thing. He learned that it was easier to chew up the soda bottle to get what's inside. 

Just now I let him out to do his business. Apparently he chewed up some piece of cloth because he came in dragging a feces covered piece of cloth that was hanging from his butt. I got the joy of pulling it out and now have to bleach my floor. "Man bites dog - News at 11"


----------

